# Thought it was hominy, what did I buy??



## texherp (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to a Mexican grocery store and bought what I thought was dried hominy.  It came in a unmarked package under a sign that said "maiz blanco" or white corn.  Next to it was packages of "maiz morado".  It looks like what I would think dry hominy would look like (never seen it in person before).

 I tried boiling some and after 2 1/2 hours, it's still inedible and dry on the inside (dried hominy is supposed to take 2-3 hours to cook).  So I don't think it's hominy.  The most compelling thing is it still has the  seed coat on the outside, which I thought its supposed to fall off when hominy is first made, but it's kind of papery and not too difficult to peel off when wet.  So I have no clue what I bought.  Is it just corn???  It would be really odd looking corn if it was, because it's almost an inch long and wide and very flat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 8, 2011)

Almost looks like seed corn.


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like slaked corn to me.  I think the main use for this is to grind into masa flour for tamales or tortillas. 

It could also become hominy.  Not sure how long it would take to get it soft enough to eat.  It would need de-heading first.  Cut off the tough bit on the end where it was attached to the cob.  This will allow it to bloom and begin to look like hominy as it cooks.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 8, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> Looks like slaked corn to me.  I think the main use for this is to grind into masa flour for tamales or tortillas.
> 
> It could also become hominy.  Not sure how long it would take to get it soft enough to eat.  It would need de-heading first.  Cut off the tough bit on the end where it was attached to the cob.  This will allow it to bloom and begin to look like hominy as it cooks.
> 
> .40



Has it already been lyed?


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 8, 2011)

I think so.  That's why it was sold as "blanco".  The lime or lye turns it white.

.40


----------



## Timothy (Oct 8, 2011)

It's white field corn.

To prepare it, here are the instructions:

How to make Masa


----------



## texherp (Oct 8, 2011)

So it's like halfway to becoming hominy I guess?  I'll see if breaking off the tip will let it cook through.  

I might experiment with continuing the process by boiling with ashes from the fireplace.  I made hominy with deer corn that way, just to see if it worked, and it did.
*
Edit: I don't think it's the same as field corn (at least I can say it's not dent corn).
Edit 2: I read that page you posted, I think you're right!
*


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Mote: It is a staple in Bolivian and Peruvian cuisine. You have to really boil the heck out of it for it to be tender, and is essential for humitas(Bolivian style tamales). It is pretty good eating actually, and fries up GREAT once cooked, for natural corn nuts. In Peru, you see it fried and as a garnish for a lot of soups and even civiche.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 8, 2011)

texherp said:


> So it's like halfway to becoming hominy I guess? I'll see if breaking off the tip will let it cook through.
> 
> I might experiment with continuing the process by boiling with ashes from the fireplace. I made hominy with deer corn that way, just to see if it worked, and it did.


 
No, it's just plain old dried white field corn. You can make hominy from it also. My post back a couple explains how.


----------



## giggler (Oct 9, 2011)

Dry White "Whole Kernel Corn"..

corn comes in various colors like Pettunia Flowers..

Yellow, White, Blue and Red..

it's all still Corn..to make Hominy, in any color, use Timothy's method..

My question is.. why are you looking for Dried Hominy?

Use the canned type avail. at any grocery..

it's a very fine product and we eat it all the time..

had it with fish last Friday night!

If you keep boiling the whole white corn you have, it will make a great side dish of Whole White Corn.. you should have soaked it over night though.

If you soak it over night, not boiled, and then spread it out, it will sprout like all seeds..

That's called Mash, and makes a fine Corn Liquor. (White Lightning, or Bourbon)!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 9, 2011)

I was told to soak the dry hominy 48 hours, changing the water several times. I haven't done that yet because I haven't gotten around to making Posole yet.


----------



## Claire (Oct 9, 2011)

My thought is feed corn.  Industrial corn.  The stuff that really isn't meant for human consumption, but what we called cow's corn (what they were fed in the winter when I was a child in Germany) or is used to make gas or corn syrup.  One time we really, really wanted corn on the cob, and it was unavailable so Mom found some somewhere and we ate it.  The German people she knew told her it wasn't edible, it was "cows' corn" (you know, Mom knew no German, so how this was translated is beyond me).  She took the cobs home and boiled them and they were terribly tough, but we persevered ... and were vastly rewarded by trying to beat each other to the one bathroom all night and through the next day.


----------



## texherp (Oct 9, 2011)

Well the only reason I hesitated calling it plain ol' corn seed is the seed coat it somewhat easy to peel off after it gets wet, which field corn or feed corn does not do.  Maybe it's a specific variety that is quicker and easier to make hominy from, because of that trait.  When I made hominy from the deer corn/feed corn the coat still clung to the seed, although it still "bloomed".

Giggler: I want dried hominy because it's supposed to have more flavor than the canned stuff.  When I made it out of the deer corn as an experiment, it was almost overwhelmingly corny tasting!  And at 1.99 for about 2 lbs dry, probably cheaper.

Timothy: sorry, I edited my post because I didn't see your fist one.


----------



## texherp (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I was able to make hominy out of it.  Did it the old (native) fashioned way by boiling equal parts corn and clean hardwood ashes.  About 2 1/2 hours later, it had swelled, lost its skin and the little nub came of easily.  I pulled it out before it bloomed so I could do that later.  Worked like a charm, just a lot of effort.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 9, 2011)

Texherp, what heroic actions.  I'm glad you finally got something edible!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 10, 2011)

texherp said:


> Timothy: sorry, I edited my post because I didn't see your first one.


 


texherp said:


> Well I was able to make hominy out of it. Did it the old (native) fashioned way by boiling equal parts corn and clean hardwood ashes. About 2 1/2 hours later, it had swelled, lost its skin and the little nub came of easily. I pulled it out before it bloomed so I could do that later. Worked like a charm, just a lot of effort.


 
Good for you Texherp! I'm glad it worked out for you!!!! Let us all know how it eats!


----------



## Claire (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, must have made you feel like a real pioneer!  The things our forefathers (and mothers) went through to make something inedible into good food!


----------

